# Xenonics NightHunter One - Li Ion? Alternate Battery



## Icanseeyou (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, in my first post I was looking for answers or help on troubleshooting the Xenonics NightHunter One system. If you read, I pegged the problem to the battery situation. Can anyone help with ideas or recommendations for an alternate battery. I just figured Li Ion, but I'm still a noob. I saw another member, eyesonfire, do an AWESOME job complete with a digital read out. A little out of my league and probably budget. I would just like my light fully useable again without spending what another system would/could cost.:shrug:


----------



## electromage (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, I've tried a few combinations of cells, and tried powering it up with my bench meter but I get nothing. If you find a LiPo pack that works with the ballast you will need to rig up an external charger, the built in SLA charger could damage the battery or even cause an explosion.


----------



## Icanseeyou (Mar 13, 2015)

Copy that. Thank you for the heads up, don't really need that excitement. Like I said, I'm a noob and that was one of my concerns was being able to use the built in charger or having to come up with another way to do so. Is it at all possible the SLA charger would work? I've found one LI IOn that's the same charge rate of 1ah that seems perfect, it has the same specs as the InnergyPower Thinline - 22.2v 5ah. http://www.batteryspace.com/222VLi-Ion/PolymerBatteryPackModules.aspx Is 117.00 and they're selling it as a "prototype" for testing? Lighter weight obviously, smaller, rechargeable. Thoughts, recommendations, Noob here.


----------



## troller_cpf (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,
I have a NH1 (which now is for sale as well in the CPF Mall btw...); I replaced the standard SLA battery with this, and it has been working flawlessly ever since. It is a 22.2V 3Ah battery from Zippy-Hobbyking: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=8918

cheers!


----------



## Icanseeyou (Mar 16, 2015)

Sweet, Killer!!! Thank you for the info!!! What did you use as a charger? Or did the internal one handle it? I'm still a novice on the subject.
Thank you Again!


----------



## troller_cpf (Mar 18, 2015)

In my "mod" I did not want to mess up with the internal cabling of the NH1, so that in case anyone else would like to use it "as standard" they could very well.

SO what I did was to just create a simple wiring adaptor to the Zippy XT-60 connector. In detail:
- you know that the SLA battery has the two male "tabs" one for positive and one for negative, that connect to the two cables coming out from the NH1 guts.
- so I just bought a XT-60 cable, since the zippy battery has XT-60 connector, and cabled it to two tabs that could go into the NH1 cables, without modyfying the NH1 cabling
- when I tried to charge it using the external plug and NH1 charger, it WOULD NOT CHARGE IT.
- so simply every time I need to charge it, I just open the back door remove the Zippy battery and use my Turnigy 6-cell charger (again bought on Hobbyking) as I would do with any LiPo / LiFe battery i have from hobbyking...


----------



## Icanseeyou (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you for all the input sir. Glad to know not even to bother trying the SLA internal charger, waste of time. I'll order the battery and charger, in theory, putting this project to rest for now.


----------



## Icanseeyou (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, I'm lost as to which charger to get. Got online, was looking, thought I picked the right one, just double checking I asked and was live chatting with hobbyking and was given 3 different chargers by two different "helpers" according to tech support. Each one, ok this is the one you want, no this one. But wait, you need this power supply, no this one, now this one, etc. I didn't know it needed a power supply, thought it just plugged into the wall.  Well sir, could you please clarify, which charger and power supply did you get and use? 


[h=1][/h] So, which charger and power supply did you get and use?


----------



## Icanseeyou (Mar 18, 2015)

Did you use a laptop power supply?


----------



## troller_cpf (Mar 20, 2015)

The one I have been using and am very happy using is:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._6_50W_6A_Balancer_Charger_w_Accessories.html

it already has the XT-60 plug cable to charge XT-60 batteries; it also has a "clipper" style cable to charge any other battery connection AND it has a clipper style cable that you can use to power up the charger itself.
The charger needs a power supply unit of 12V and 5 Amps. You can either buy one of these: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__11758__HobbyKing_Power_Supply_100_240v_5A.html or just use the clipper cable that you can connect to any 12V car battery and then connect it to the charger.


----------

